# die gute alte Zeit.......



## Rocklandbiker (1. April 2007)

das waren noch Zeiten als hier noch was los war.......

*Brägel
Nomercy
Eisenfaust
XC-Freund
Faunus
Carloz
onkel_willi
günther69
muzipok
bluesky
Fettkloß
der alte Ron
King-Steve
tomblume*
*Bassi
Lumix  
*
und viele viele mehr. Seid Ihr jetzt auf CANYON umgestiegen  ?????


----------



## Commo07 (1. April 2007)

Hier ist echt sowas von tote Hose - sagt einem ja nicht einmal einer was zum COBALT!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (1. April 2007)

@Commo
ich kenne keinen der das bike hat oder schon mal gefahren ist...
auch im bw-unionsforum nicht (oder sollte ich sagen, da schon gar nicht )

@rocki
seid wann stört's dich dass hier nix los ist??
Ich mein ok, die Zeit früher war schon witzig: besonders die Wortgefechte zwischen fetti und eisenfaust...man, wie oft hab ich tränen gelacht... 
es währte ja aber nicht sehr lange

und apropos umsteigen, das musst ja grade du mit deinem Rocky-Wahn sagen


----------



## bluesky (1. April 2007)

bei meinem mercury hab ich das innenlager rausgetreten .. das gewinde ist nun glatt wie ein babypopo ... der rahmen hängt jetzt an der wand .. hat er sich auch redlich verdient nachdem während der zeit wo ich ihn gefahren hab ca. 40 kg abgenommen habe ... 

zurzeit fahr ich ein Orange P7 und ein On One Inbred 456 .. 
die kann man sich hier ansehen:
http://www.northwoodcycling.com/wiki/index.php/Benutzer:Bluesky

leider ist für mich nach dem weggang von Lutz Scheffer die firma nicht mehr die selbe .. er hat für mich irgendwie bergwerk ausgemacht ... ein canyon kommt mir aber trotzdem nicht ins haus (obwohl ich bei den carbon hardtails schon schwach werden könnte) .. da fahren zuviele durch den wald

naja und der auftritt von bergwerk in willingen war für mich auch eher lahm die hatten 50% ihrer standfläche mit nem transporter zugeparkt (und somit war der stand nur noch halb so groß) .. die typen waren auch eher von der müden sorte und sahen nicht so aus als obs sie ihre produkte selbst fahren .. 

die marke spielt in meinen kaufentscheidungen (leider) keine rolle mehr


----------



## Fretchen (1. April 2007)

Heute hab ich in meinen Umzugsvorbereitungen das Schreiben von BW wiedergefunden, in dem mir noch ein Entschädigungs-Trikot mit Hose versprochen wurde...... 

Seb is sein Canyon jetzt schon länger los - schade eigentlich...
Da mein BW Faunus im letzten Frühjahr mehr auf Wanderschaft zwischen Nidderau und Pforzheim als unter meinem Hintern war, durfte ich das ES9 öfters mal ausführen. Mit diesem Rad hatte ich besondere Lichtblicke - ein "Was?! - da bist du runtergefahren!!" hab ich danach nicht mehr wirklich oft gehört......

Was aber die BW-Anhänger wahrscheinlich ganz klar von anderen unterscheidet:
Da sind (positiv) seltsame dabei!


----------



## XC_Freund (2. April 2007)

die medienpräsenz ist halt einfach nicht mehr da. lutz hat eigentlich jedes jahr zur eurobike was neues gebracht. man konnte bw damals zumindest mit inovation verbinden. das cobalt ist ja mal was neues. wie man sieht ist aber der weg, mit dem man versucht auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, halt anders. früher war da mal ein artikel von lutz in der bike, heute wird das cobalt als amg-mercedes bike verkauft. ob man darüber ins gespräch kommt weiß ich nicht.
bitte jetzt keinen jammer thread. wer eine bikemarke gut findet, hat schon immer gelitten, nicht nur bei bergwerk. gerade in der guten alten zeit (also vor bw).
mein aktuelles projekt: mein pfadi bring ich auf/unter 12kg. leider muß ich eine neue kurbel suchen, da der rf-schrott, schrott wurde. dauert also noch einen monat. so ein bike könnte bw aber z.b. als light-edition bringen und in einem enduro-test locker neben ein speci s-works stellen. aber wie gesagt die medienpräsenz ist heute anders.


----------



## Brägel (2. April 2007)

Huhu,

Stellt euch vor, gestern hab ich doch glatt im Wald bei München einen Bergwerker getroffen. Zusammen mit meiner Frau waren wir dann schon drei. Das kommt wirklich selten vor.  

Demnächst stelle ich mal wieder mal ein Update von den Radels in den geputzen Thread.

Bis denn
Brägel


----------



## snapon (13. April 2007)

hallo brägel - was machen die schwarzen klamotten (vor allem die socken)?  


@ rocklandbiker - und anthony hast du vergessen ! er war doch damals der einzige von der bergwerkseite der hier für stimmung gesorgt hat und derjenige , der dem noch heute existierenden , weltweit einzigartigen und sehr beliebten BERGWERK-UNION`s forum den namen gab . ich ließ ihn zwar registrieren aber anthony hat den namen erfunden !

@ anthony - falls du mal hier reinschaust aus lauter heimweh nach uns : grüsse nach irgendwo , ich hoffe es geht dir gut !!


----------



## Brägel (16. April 2007)

Die Sockenmarke wechselt von Zeit zu Zeit. Die Farbe natürlich nicht 

Wie bekomme ich vom Mac aus ein großes Bild in den geputzen Thread


----------



## muzipok (16. April 2007)

hey leute...

also zumindest bei mir, endet nun erstmal die Bergwerk zeit.
mein gemini st hab ich letztes wochenende verkauft. das eingelenker-federkonzept ist meiner meinung nach nun doch schon in die jahre gekommen. uns so hab ich mich entschlossen ein neues rad zu kaufen. da mir aber die zukunft von bergwerk viel zu ungewiss ist, und auch die preise eher steigen als fallen, hab ich mich nun erstmal anderen zugewandt.
aber vielleicht krieche ich ja in demut zurück ...


----------



## raffic (16. April 2007)

Brägel schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich vom Mac aus ein großes Bild in den geputzen Thread



Hatte ich auch Probleme mit. Lad das Bild einfach in Deine Galerie und setz den Link in den geputzten Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

